# Green Spotted Puffers



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I just got 3 Green Spotted Puffers. Im wondering if anyone knows if it's common for them to curl up into a ball and bob around. Only one of them is doing it. Should I be worried. He only does this once in a while.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What's the water like? As long as he's feeding well I wouldn't worry.


----------



## arthurdent (Sep 13, 2005)

yes that isnt uncommon at all ,I trained mine to come up to the glass when i tapped .Very cutethese might get kinda vicious towards each other when they get a little older 
(they seem to do this when they reach over 2- 2 1/2 inches.You need to feed them something hard to wear there teeth down once in a while(snails , freeze dried krill),I feel
its important to introduce these as food early while they are small (mine never did take to snails).They absolutely love frozen bloodworms and krill though.If you plan on keeping these into their adulthood your going to need a good sized tank absolute minimum I would say a 55 gallon.Decorate their tank with broken line of sight
they love to adventure around and they actaully do seem to suffer from boredom alone
hope the info helps .


----------



## Pufferpunk (Jan 25, 2005)

After my 3 puffers grew to adult size (6") in the 55g they were housed in, I had to find new homes for them. I feel that 1 would have been happy in there. At least 30-40g each for these beauties. 

See: http://www.thepufferforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=12


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow, i've read that artical but never relized you wrote it, although you seem to be everywhere fish are lol


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> What's the water like? As long as he's feeding well I wouldn't worry.


Ammonia = 0ppm
Nitrite = 0ppm
Nitrate = 5ppm

He and the others are eating like pigs, I even have to take there food away so they don't explode. 



> After my 3 puffers grew to adult size (6") in the 55g they were housed in, I had to find new homes for them. I feel that 1 would have been happy in there. At least 30-40g each for these beauties.


That is a GREAT article for caring for them. Very indepth but to the point, thanks! Did you write that? I even printed that out.
How long did it take your puffers to reach 6"? I read they grow pretty slow. They are going into a 75 gallon, is that enough space for 3 puffers?



> yes that isnt uncommon at all ,I trained mine to come up to the glass when i tapped .Very cutethese might get kinda vicious towards each other when they get a little older (they seem to do this when they reach over 2- 2 1/2 inches.You need to feed them something hard to wear there teeth down once in a while(snails , freeze dried krill),I feel
> its important to introduce these as food early while they are small (mine never did take to snails).They absolutely love frozen bloodworms and krill though.If you plan on keeping these into their adulthood your going to need a good sized tank absolute minimum I would say a 55 gallon.Decorate their tank with broken line of sight


Well I feel better now, thank you! It's really cute when they do that but I still don't like it, LOL. It looks like something is wrong but you eased my mind that it's not uncommon. I have all the foods known to man. I have snails, Im just starting to breed them again. I feed lots of shrimp, crickets, earthworms, live and frozen worms, ect. Believe it or not they even eat dried foods which amazed me. I've had puffers before and they never ate like these guys, they chow down like no tomorrow.


----------



## arthurdent (Sep 13, 2005)

my puffer would even take flake food .there stomachs are bottom less pits .try 
cooked peas once in a while too mine would eat them (though they were meant 
for a scat)probably good for digestion .


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, I will defenitly try the peas. I give them to my other fish so I'll throw some in for the puffers.


----------



## jewelbug (Oct 28, 2006)

*puffer fish*



Doodles said:


> I just got 3 Green Spotted Puffers. Im wondering if anyone knows if it's common for them to curl up into a ball and bob around. Only one of them is doing it. Should I be worried. He only does this once in a while.


 Hey I have 4 green spotted puffer fish. I have had them for several months. I have one that curls up after he eats and another one that just started doing that. I am not sure why, but as long as they are eating and appear healthy I am told by the fish store that I purchased them at that I should not worry. Maybe they just ate too much. They only do this after I feed them. It is kinda cute. They looked almost deformed but I love them fish. If you have found anything else or if I should be concerned please let me know. Thanks
jewels :fish:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

GSPs are brackish and require high end brackish to full marine conditions as adults. They also require a minimum of 30g each, and are extremely aggressive and territorial as they age. Curling is normal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

mine does that too. hes awful cute.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Hoof, please don't drag up old threads that have served their purpose ^^.


----------

